# What did Santa bring everyone?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Everyone share what Santa brought you!

I can't wait to tell everyone lol! Hubby bought me a new laptop!!! I was totally not expecting it, but he snuck out to the Apple Store and got me a new MacBook!!! I got lots of other stuff too from my family, and the dogs got totally spoiled by their Grandma  I will post pics later on, there are so many to load onto my server, I actually filled up the camera, so look forward to snow bullies, and Christmas bullies!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We were too broke, we didn't have Christmas this year


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I got sum 28's for my 69 caprice and the space jam jordan's!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Trapboi103 said:


> I got sum 28's for my 69 caprice and the space jam jordan's!


nice..I should take a picof my shoe collection I've wanted the space jam 7's but hard to find....I just moved from fl ya'll stay rolliin with the big rims on the caprices


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmmm.. boots, and clothes 

Matt got all kinds of crap and Riley baby things and lots and lots of clothes 

right before presents!!



























after presents and chocolate


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Trapboi103 said:


> I got sum 28's for my 69 caprice and the space jam jordan's!


DAMN 28's on a caprice you guys in FL always gotta have the Donks LOL


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Trapboi103 said:


> I got sum 28's for my 69 caprice and the space jam jordan's!


Good gracious! Those are some HUGE rims. I personally wouldn't go bigger than 19"...guess I prefer old school on an old school car.

I got the Sims 3 - though we have to exchange it since the disk is corrupt. (Ugh!), a gift certificate to have my car de-doggie-fied and detailed inside and out this spring. And a few other goodies.

The man got a new TomTom GPS unit and a nice bedding set and white tiger sweat shirt and a few other goodies.

The dogs made out like bandits. Two new stuffies, bully sticks, a cuz ball, squeaky tennis balls, etc. from friends and family.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

New speakers for the computer, A external flash for my camera (Been wanting one for about 3 years now and my Boyfriend got it for me!), $100 cash toward a new monitor (I run 2 monitors and one died this morning. I'll be out tomorrow buying a new one), and other odds and ends like a Snuggie (aug... KNEW my mom would buy me one, I won $10 on a bet over that one), socks... Men's socks at that, and a few other things that will be donated.

Nubs got the best of everything. A new Collarmania collar, bully sticks,and a few stuffed animals from me. My parents gave him a blanket and a HUGE Loofa dog that he loves to death. Then from a Secret Santa on another dog forum that I'm on: 2 elk antlers, a giant knuckle nylabone, a huge tug robe, a strange wheel toy, a tennis ball with a handle, and duck jerky. He got more then I did!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I got a new car radio (touch screen) and a crap loud of other stuff.I got three masquerade masks! I just love those things...dont like clowns though.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got sme beautiful jewelry frm my son and my sister got me the full season of Full House I lve that show. I also got two new cd's. The best part was being with my family.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

The family is all about together and blah blah, so all our stuff was labeled "Christopher and Megan" or "Megan & Chris" soooooooooooooo we got about 500 cash, 50 in a gas card, i got 100 for barnes & noble (i think ima get a nook thing, or trade the cards in and get an amazon kindle), got 50 to petsmart since all my money is for dogs anyways, 50 for gamestop, 40 to lowes, 30 to a local restaurant, bahhhh i dunno i think there was some more lmao. also got a game called pass the popcorn, which we are super excited about since we are huuuge movie fans around here.. got tons of candy and food, some other useless bullcrap, and.. i think that's it.

the dogs will obv benefit from my 50 to petsmart, and they got a huge box of treats from my stepmom and daddio(he doesnt like pitties, she loves my doggies heehee) and two huge stuffed toys from my sis, and 2 kongs from me and a big wubba from me too. and they also got some yummies from my next door neighbor who loves them, including some stuffed toys. lol they're spoiled.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> The family is all about together and blah blah, so all our stuff was labeled "Christopher and Megan" or "Megan & Chris" soooooooooooooo we got about 500 cash, 50 in a gas card, i got 100 for barnes & noble (i think ima get a nook thing, or trade the cards in and get an amazon kindle), got 50 to petsmart since all my money is for dogs anyways, 50 for gamestop, 40 to lowes, 30 to a local restaurant, bahhhh i dunno i think there was some more lmao. also got a game called pass the popcorn, which we are super excited about since we are huuuge movie fans around here.. got tons of candy and food, some other useless bullcrap, and.. i think that's it.
> 
> the dogs will obv benefit from my 50 to petsmart, and they got a huge box of treats from my stepmom and daddio(he doesnt like pitties, she loves my doggies heehee) and two huge stuffed toys from my sis, and 2 kongs from me and a big wubba from me too. and they also got some yummies from my next door neighbor who loves them, including some stuffed toys. lol they're spoiled.


My mom gave me almost the same configuration of gift cards lol, and the dogs got a kong, 3 sets of nylabone keys, a big nylabone, and a super big nylabone. They didn't know what to chew first lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, after coming and going so much the past 2 days and getting so much, when I got home from the last place tonight Rudi walked right up to me and waited for me to pull her present out of the bag! What a turd! I pulled it out and took the bow off and gave it to her and she started jumping around and throwing it in the air and ran with it to her bed. What a stink pot!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Lol, after coming and going so much the past 2 days and getting so much, when I got home from the last place tonight Rudi walked right up to me and waited for me to pull her present out of the bag! What a turd! I pulled it out and took the bow off and gave it to her and she started jumping around and throwing it in the air and ran with it to her bed. What a stink pot!!!!


They can totally smell the pet store smell, Thrall knew exactly which gifts were his as we unwrapped presents


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad paid the last payment on my car (we own it now!) He bought me 2 new tires for it and paid up my insurance til February.... (yay responsible gifts) LOL

And I got a maternity outfit, shirt and jeans! We got a 50 dollar wal mart gift card, a bunch of baby clothes, a gift set of baby lotion/shampoo/body wash stuff, the New Moon soundtrack and a calendar of Robert Pattinson (Edward from Twilight)


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i got the hook up this year, my father got me a sony 32'' 1080p lcd tv i cant wait to hook it up a home


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

awesomeeee Christmas for me!  I got a new lappy top from my boyfriend along with Sims 3 and the expansion pack (dont judge me ), My parents got me a Canon SX20 but I dont like it so Im taking it back and getting a 5D (which they said theyll get for me ), and I got awesome Rock and Republic jeans, new coat, some shirts for work (yay, bank clothes), lotsa camera stuff, frames, and other things that I cant remember. uhmmm...new wolfgang puck pots and pans from my grandma, along with moolah, and more money from my aunt, uncle and cousin.

it was an awesome Christmas. I was exhausted because Adam found it necessary to wake up at 7, BUT...it was nice. 

Oh, and I gave the boyfriend a 42" plasma...which ends up being mine too...WOO HOO!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I got a 20" HP monitor from my parent's to replace the clunky POS I have been using for years. I have so much more desk space now!!!

My hubby also got me a Nikon Coolpix camera which is sweet! I love my Kodak but it is big and not really convenient for carrying around with me to snap pics with. 

I got a bunch of other stuff but I won't list it all since it would probably bore you to death


----------

